# Bug Discussion: L211 VERY Slow/Lockup after after playback with timer(s) running



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36568



> This is similar to another thread which was just resurrected, but that one is mentioning a very old version of software and I've not seen this problem before L211.
> 
> I've now seen this twice (once on each of my 921s).
> 
> ...


Looked for another mention of this. I've seen the problem twice in a week (on two different 921's. Can't believe no one else has seen it.

My first 921 was relatively lightly loaded in the home theatre. But now, #2 in the family room is going to see much more aggressive use (multipe tuners, etc).

Love having two tuners, now I can loose two events simultaneously.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36568
> 
> Looked for another mention of this. I've seen the problem twice in a week (on two different 921's. Can't believe no one else has seen it.
> 
> ...


Hmm,
I may have had the same exact problem last night. Ended up with an acquiring signal screen when I tried to watch Cold Case Files which was recording at the time off of Dish ch 9484. Can't remember how I got out of it but ended up with a 2 minute recording of the program even tho it should have been recording for at least 20 minutes when I decided to switch and watch it.

I had an OTA recording of the Packers football game going at the time and wonder if it hiccuped at the time the Cold Case program stopped. The football game recording was cut short at around the end of the third quarter. 
No, that can't be right, the football game was earlier.

Brian...with a confused 921...reporting from the left coast...


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I have now experienced this issue at least three times. The first time I wasn't sure what was happening, but it is definitely going on. Mine seems more likely to happen when there is HD involved (recording, or watching on other tuner). I'll try to see if I can make it happen.


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

I also saw this at least twice, right after I got L211. I believe in both cases there were back to back timers in transition at a half-hour mark. I was trying to Start Over right as the 921 was stopping one (or two) timers and starting another one (or two) timers for the next half hour. One time I ended up with a full-screen textured Dish background that refused to go away even as live TV was playing somewhere and eventually I rebooted it. Another time I got some functions back (viewing the video that continued in the background) by immediately doing a power button off (standby) and on, and then I rebooted after the timers finished. The timers recorded correctly in the case where I continued to hear something playing. I avoid doing anything during timer transitions now, and I haven't seen the bug recently. For example, if I'm done watching one DVR event and it's 12:29 with a timer ending at 12:30 and another starting at 12:30, I'll wait until I see the red light blink off and back on before trying to do anything else.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

This is definitely a new problem introduced with L211. Response time becomes so slow that, for me, a reboot is required in order to resume watching the recorded event.

This problem along with the video jitters problem are both new issues introduced with L211. These are real steps backwards and I hope a new software version arrives soon that fixes both these issues.

.....G


----------



## balcy (Dec 1, 2004)

guruka said:


> This is definitely a new problem introduced with L211. Response time becomes so slow that, for me, a reboot is required in order to resume watching the recorded event.
> 
> My 921 (w/L211) will completely lock-up if I watch/fast forward a recorded event until the time left shows "0". This is with NO timers active. Only a complete power reboot fixes the lock-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## JD Robinson (Nov 13, 2004)

This happens frequently to me whether or not I'm recording, and whether or not I'm in SD/HD. In fact, it seems to be more frequent with SD recording playback.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

My 921 had a genuine nervous breakdown last night. 

I was watching "The Devil's Own" on TMC-W when the time came for both my weekly Smallville (set at 2 minutes early) and Lost (set at 1 minute early) satellite timers to fire. At 8:05 I realized that I never got the "all tuners in use" screen for the Lost timer, so I popped over to the DVR menu and only Smallville was listed as recording. In the EPG however, both Smallville and Lost had the red dot. Since both were repeats anyway, I tried to stop the Smallville timer (from the DVR menu) and... it wouldn't stop. I tried several times, and it just kept recording. Curious what would happen, I then tried to change channels to Lost (actually, whatever it was that ABC was running in place of Lost last night) via the EPG... and it kept giving me The Devil's Own. Even tried typing in the ABC channel and it still gave me TMC-W. In fact, I couldn't change the channel at all! At that point I gave up and went back to the movie. After Brad Pitt and Harrison Ford were done shooting each other, I thought I'd see what was up, and at that point I couldn't even access the DVR menu anymore. In fact, the 921 just stopped responding to the remote completely. So I did a power button reboot and when it came back both Smallville and Lost timers had fired and both shows were recording. 

What the heck is up with that? I was really happy with my 921 until this last software release. I never had timer problems, and I never had lockups. L211 has really trashed my box, and for what… that useless OTA guide data?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I added this to the bug report thread:



> On one of the failures above, Cold Case (which was cut to 4 minutes), as also being recorded on my other 921 (both from CBSHD on 148).
> 
> This one recorded the complete show, but I noticed a signal dropout right around the time that the first unit stopped recording. Rechecking, the first unit showed the glitch, then an Acquiring Signal message, then a split second of a video image, then it cut off the remainder of the show.
> 
> At this time the that 921 was left in an unhappy state with many functions non-responsive (PVR menu). The show recording on ABT-OTA completed ok, but another show set to record on CBS-HD on the next hour did not fire.


----------



## ngnm (Dec 29, 2004)

First observed yesterday afternoon when attempting to "Start Over" & view one of two recordings in progress. Live program continued to display & guide was still available but PVR button unresponsive. Performed soft reset (held power button for 5 sec) after which all controls returned to normal.

Two other instances last night from similar attempts to view recorded or currently recording programs. Both required soft reset.

This afternoon I noticed that switching between channels (up & down as well as entry of channel number and guide select) getting progressively slower. Timed 6 second delay when attempting to change between any channel from any source. Finally, unit would display channel number & description at top of screen but no audio or video would appear. Switched to menu to confirm that sat signal was present - it was (locked at 100).

Performed hard reset, (pulled power cord, wait 60 seconds) system rebooted normally and all normal function restored.

Smells like a memory leak.

DVR921
Boot: 150B
Flash: F054
SW: L211HEED-N


----------

